
A Coronavirus Briefing – The Impact of Covid-19 on Business and Supply Chain - drra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br0FqIuWAHA
======
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

